# TPMS Rebuild When Swapping to Winter Tires?



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I don't think they even asked us about doing that when they put the winter tires on the stock wheels, last year.


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

We offer the customer service pack replacement for new tires, but never make customers get them here at Walmart ACC where I work. The main thing is that it could leak from there, but if it's not, why replace it?


----------



## ndsustudent (Jun 25, 2012)

neile300c said:


> We offer the customer service pack replacement for new tires, but never make customers get them here at Walmart ACC where I work. The main thing is that it could leak from there, but if it's not, why replace it?


Thats always been my thought. I get preventative maintenance but this has always seemed excessive.


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

So you're actually having them move the sensor from the summer set of rims to the winter set? I'd go out on Rockauto and buy a dedicated set of sensors for the second set of tires. 

There are O-rings and rubber consumables that are part of the connection between the valve stem and the sensor. I would actually replace them if I had the sensors removed. If you had an air leak it would be pretty difficult to determine where, as there would be leaking out the stem. 

I'm not a tire guy, but I did research this. On the cruze we have rubber valve stems. But these stems are specific to the TPMS and aren't your general run of the mill rubber valve stem. On cars like Nissans the valve stem is actually metal. The valve stem and sensor do have an interface and seal. 

If you leave the sensors with the rims then there's no issue. Or just use a standard valve stem in the winter tires and leave the TPMS light on during the winter. That's what I would do. 

From another Minnesotan to a Minnesotan. Knowing the hills of Duluth, snow tires probably are a pretty good idea. 

You can get these valve stems also in the Rockauto catalog for a few dollars each.


----------



## Handles (Oct 8, 2012)

Just skip the sensors in the winter tires completely. They are just trying to milk a few more bucks out of you. How did we ever survive without the precious TPMS??? Lame. If their sales people are that big of jerks, it's 100% due to their boss and his requirements to sell crap people don't really need in order to get paid.
Ditto the knowledge of MN and Duluth.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Rebuild? What are they rebuilding? I thought they were sealed units.


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

We, at my shop, recommend it with new tires. We'll do it on flat repairs just like a rubber valvr stem if it looks less than stellar, mostly its a cya system because they get jostled around some during the mounting process and can leak, especially these rubber ones. You can say no, but if you have issues with them, it won't be warranty.


----------

